# rust on nails in attic on one side of roof only



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

What climate do you live in. It sounds like there is a problem with warm air getting to the exposed , cold nail tips and causing condensation on them (assuming a cold climate) Is there any type of hot air ducts in the attic that could be leaking? What about water heater or furnace vent stacks? How close is the roof deck to the ceiling in the problem area. There could possibly be enough hot air escaping through wire and pipe penetrations in the upper wall plate to reach the nail tips if the roof pitch is very shallow. Is this problem on the "windward" side of the roof? Another remote possibility is that the shingles are nailed too low (below the seal strip) , thus wind driven rain may be seeping down the shanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Initial concern: Lack of proper attic ventilation. Moist, damp air gets trapped =can cause rust on interior fastener surfaces... 

Do you have any kind of proper ventilation? ... in your roof, Attic, or Soffit? Regardless of insulation: If your rafter cavities are insulated, do you have rafter venting installed as well?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Another Thought: Only on one side?.... hmmmm....

Question: Is the side you are referring to - the side that the sun rises onto in the a.m. ? The side that receives the sun in the early part of the day???


----------

